# Suggest some sites to download sound clips from Disney's Haunted Mansion ride...



## Halloweiner

Did you check here on that website:

http://doombuggies.com/media_audio5.php


----------



## gmacted

deaddude said:


> Welcome, Foolish Mortals... to DoomBuggies - a Tribute to Disney's Haunted Mansion > Free email, fan forums, multimedia and more...
> 
> --------
> 
> Hey everybody, I just visited the above site and most of the sound clips from the ride were *GONE* completely!!!
> 
> Does anybody know of *ANY* other sites where you can still get sound clips from different parts of the ride and not just the music???



PM me with what clips you're looking for. I have quite a collection and most likely have what you're looking for.


----------



## deaddude

Halloweiner said:


> Did you check here on that website:
> 
> http://doombuggies.com/media_audio5.php


Sure did, dude!!! But most of the clips that were on there about six months ago are gone...I am looking for two in particular: the one where the Ghost Host says something about volunteers to become the 1,000th happy haunt and the other is the very end where the little bride on the crypt starts off saying something like "hurry back be sure to bring your death certificate..."

Maybe they did away with the sound clips for copyright stuff...but I don't know why they would do that since most people have already been on the ride at least once in their life...


----------



## gmacted

deaddude said:


> Sure did, dude!!! But most of the clips that were on there about six months ago are gone...I am looking for two in particular: the one where the Ghost Host says something about volunteers to become the 1,000th happy haunt and the other is the very end where the little bride on the crypt starts off saying something like "hurry back be sure to bring your death certificate..."
> 
> Maybe they did away with the sound clips for copyright stuff...but I don't know why they would do that since most people have already been on the ride at least once in their life...


If you PM me with your e-mail I will be able to provide you those two clips.


----------



## Halloweiner

Also, you might try *HERE*


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow

I 'ave th full ride soundtrack, PM me if ye be wantin' it, it be abt 6MB

Disneyworld - Haunted Mansion - Preamble.mp3 (Welcome foolish mortals)
Disneyland - Haunted Mansion - Chilling Thrilling Halloween Sound Effects - Haunted House.mp3
Disneyland - Haunted Mansion - Full Ride.mp3
Disneyland - Haunted Mansion - Main Theme.mp3 (Grim grinning ghosts, vocals) 1MB
Disneyland - Haunted Mansion - Graveyard Music.mp3 (Grim grinning ghosts music, no vocals)
Disneyland - Haunted Mansion - Movie Soundtrack - Spell.mp3 (Madam Liota dialog)
Disneyland - Haunted Mansion - Organ Music.mp3
Disneyland - Haunted Mansion - The Stretch Room.mp3
Disneyland - Sound Effects Of The Haunted Mansion.mp3 (chime, makes a GREAT ringtone!)


----------



## BaglartimusMaximus

Hi CapnJackSparrow, I am looking for the sound track from Disney's Haunted Mansion introduction for an animatronic skeleton I am making. Do you have this?


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow

Aye, I do 'ave it, I 'ave a lot of HM music/speakin' tracks.. PM me wit' yer email address ta send it to..


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow

I jus' posted all the HM music an' clips I 'ave on me Pirate Music, VSA an' Font page.. click 'ere, an' scroll ta th' bottom o' th' page an' grabs yer music..

http://www.slavjane.org/halloween/pirates.html


----------



## Alucard888888

Does anyone have a sound clip from the Haunted Mansion attic with the new bride sfx with her voice...?


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Alucard888888 said:


> Does anyone have a sound clip from the Haunted Mansion attic with the new bride sfx with her voice...?


*OOOH Id be interested in this as well. Can you pm me if you do??? Anyone????*


----------



## deaddude

gmacted said:


> PM me with what clips you're looking for. I have quite a collection and most likely have what you're looking for.


Mostly I was just trying to find the original heartbeat sounds in the attic and maybe some of the different sayings from the new bride scene...


----------



## deaddude

Spookilicious mama said:


> *OOOH Id be interested in this as well. Can you pm me if you do??? Anyone????*


I also want those clips...any luck finding anything???


----------



## repo_man

Try here:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/85047-another-haunted-mansion-request-2.html


----------



## whodudis

Try Grooveshark.com, search The haunted mansion. They have all the sound effects, just record with audacity, or WMM


----------



## JeT

You might try sounddogs.com


----------



## wyomingfiredude

*ride soundtrack*



Halloweiner said:


> Also, you might try *HERE*


If anyone has this can you please email me with it [email protected]


----------



## Mbrennan

Greetings All!

I realize this is an old thread, but I was wondering if anyone has the Haunted Mansion "Chimes" file (the doorbell chimes).

The one I have got cut short, and is corrupted.

Thanks!


----------



## Halloweiner

Sorry. 250free flaked on us, and I never was able recover any of the stuff I had there.


----------

